
Tax-exempt hospital sues thousands of poor people while making millions - JaimeThompson
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/06/tax-exempt-hospital-sues-thousands-of-poor-people-while-making-millions/
======
deogeo
The way the article names no-one from the hospital, you'd think it's the brick
building itself that's suing the poor.

The original propublica article doesn't let (some of) the responsible hide
behind the corporate facade:

" _In 2017, Methodist paid its president and CEO, Dr. Michael Ugwueke, $1.6
million in total compensation. That same year, Gary Shorb, the hospital’s CEO
from 2001 to 2016, earned more than $1.2 million for serving as Ugwueke’s
adviser._ "

